# Experiences with Aery Poodles?



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm considering Aery for our mpoo. 

Anyone have direct experiences with their dogs?

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an Aery silver boy who's now 2.5 yrs old. I have a really good experience with Richard who's honest and knowledgable. He health tests his dogs and has a reasonable contract/health guarantee. He feeds his puppies high quality food. He socializes his puppies. He answered my questions with patience. He provided references (vet and past puppy buyers) and copies of health test results as soon as I asked for them. We still keep in touch. 

My boy came to me at 9 weeks, crate trained. He slept through the night in the crate since day one. He's reliably house trained and bell trained within 3 weeks. He is always the star student of all the classes we have attended. He's healthy, athletic, outgoing and highly motivated. He learned a new command almost every day between 9 to 13 weeks. As a puppy, he was more cautious than I would like but he has become a happy and outgoing and super affectionate dog now. On the bright side, he has never got himself into trouble because of his cautiousness. The daycare staff members all love him to pieces.

There are a few other Aery puppy owners that I know and they are all happy with their puppies. Talk with Richard and let him know what you are looking for. He's very experienced and he knows his dogs very well.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

double post


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Laure Rose

I also have a Mini from Aery. Hermes is beautiful, smart, and very loving. I could not be happier. When Richard moved to NC from TN and opened his grooming salon I decided to bring my poodles to him. He is a great person very honest and caring he has been breeding for 20 years the right way!!! He never breeds a dog without first championing them every time he breeds the dog needs to be better then the parents bettering the breed. At two he does all health testing. Hermes is silver beige what color are you interested in? Are you wanting a girl or boy? If you decide on an Aery you will not be disappointed. I know several people who have Aery's they are all happy. Are you on FB?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

D&L, I LOVE the picture how Hermes looked at Richard in the show. It tells a lot how Richard treats his dogs. If a dog hasn't been treated with love and respect, there's no way you can make a dog look at a person that lovingly.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

SP you may post if you like 

It's true Mezzy loves Papa Richard <3


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much!
We are completely smitten!!!









Laura & Lula


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

ALREADY? Is she the older puppy?

ETA: Forgot to say: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Who are the parents?


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. She's just perfect. <3
Yes, she's 8months (DOB May 1). Aery-Silde Indochine. 

Sire: Aery's Aequitas, he's nearly finished. 
Dam: Ch Silde-Aery Absolutely



Laura & Lula


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beauty. What is her call name?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

CONGRATS!

I think Justice has just finished.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your new girl. And welcome to the Aery family


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Congratulations! What a beauty. What is her call name?


Thank you! 

She was Ondra, which we like actually, but we're calling her Lula Bijou. 
Lula for short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> I think Justice has just finished.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your new girl. And welcome to the Aery family


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

